# Clicker Training Children



## Nancy Botwin (Oct 8, 2008)

If this is posted in the wrong place I apologize. I was curious if anyone had employed any methods touched on in clicker training with a (human) child. My son has lately taken to displaying some undesirable behaviors. I do not believe babies under a certain age can be manipulative but I do know he has been faking a cough and screeching for attention. I have continued to ignore this behavior (after, of course, double-checking that there isn't a legitimate problem) and I have begun to positively reinforce him far more often. I am half-tempted to click instead of offering a verbal "click" (which is "Good Try!") just to see what happens. I'm sure onlookers and well-meaning strangers will be snarky but I don't really care. Thus far i have noticed a marked reduction in the faux cough and screech. He seems happier and better tempered.

Of course positive reinforcement works, I know that, I was just curious if and how it worked for you. If you've clicked your kid into Harvard, do share!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I dunno about that, would remind me of the Captain in The Sound of Music. Don't think I'd be too thrilled about seeing someone using a clicker on their human kid.

I do have friends that have implemented positive re-enforcement and even NILIF with their kids like they do with their dogs, but never seen a clicker trained child before.


----------



## Nancy Botwin (Oct 8, 2008)

Personally-- I would rather see a clicker than "The Arm Grab" my Mom used or the screaming at Jr. I often witness in public places. I am curious how you would implement NILIF with a kid. Do you have an example?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

If this is a baby and by that I mean under the age of six months.. so not talking and pretty much not mobile, why not try it? Do it at home and see if it works. You will find out if it doesn't very quickly.

The trick in this is finding a reinforcer (that the baby really wants) always all the time and charging the clicker. If the reward is being picked up and held, how are you going to do this? Click and pick up and repeat 20 times to "charge" the clicker? 

Easier with animals.. cats LOVE tuna and dogs LOVE liver so getting the association is pretty simple stuff.

I never had any kids. I wondered this as I learned of it for dogs and decided most parents really could not make it work. It requires some rigidity and children aren't dogs and all the rest. 

Most parents can't consistantly tell their child NO or YES when it comes to requests let alone follow thru every time with rewards for good behavior or with hold reinforcement of any kind for bad behavior or find an adequate replacement behavior for something they don't like. (After the kid asks for the 20th time for a video game, the parent wears down and gives in....).

Good luck with that one. Let us know how it works for you. LOL


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Nancy Botwin said:


> Personally-- I would rather see a clicker than "The Arm Grab" my Mom used or the screaming at Jr. I often witness in public places. I am curious how you would implement NILIF with a kid. Do you have an example?


Well, just simple things really. Teaching manners and good habits is all. 

Examples: If my friend's 3 year old picks up her toys and puts them in the toy box after she's done playing with them, she is rewarded for it. Either a treat (freezie/popsicle/candy) or a fun activity.

Or my nephew (who's almost 10), if he does his homework, or cleans up after himself, or helps with the dishes/unloading the dishwasher and such......he gets rewarded for that too. Sometimes a few dollars, sometimes it's "earned time" for computer games, sometimes food treat reward (McD's or something similar), maybe even get to sleep over at a friends house or a friend at his.


----------



## Nancy Botwin (Oct 8, 2008)

britishbandit said:


> Well, just simple things really. Teaching manners and good habits is all.
> 
> Examples: If my friend's 3 year old picks up her toys and puts them in the toy box after she's done playing with them, she is rewarded for it. Either a treat (freezie/popsicle/candy) or a fun activity.
> 
> Or my nephew (who's almost 10), if he does his homework, or cleans up after himself, or helps with the dishes/unloading the dishwasher and such......he gets rewarded for that too. Sometimes a few dollars, sometimes it's "earned time" for computer games, sometimes food treat reward (McD's or something similar), maybe even get to sleep over at a friends house or a friend at his.


I see. i guess I was looking at it more literally. For instance, I ask Jack to sit for me before I dump his food in his bowl. I dump the food after he sits and after I release him. I use "OK" with my dog. 

I was trying to associate this with feeding a child because i use NILIF for many behaviors with my dog. i tell him to sit before I pet him. I suppose I could call the baby and then after he looks at me and I "click" or "good try" I could nurse or feed him. I seriously doubt it would damage him but i don't think it would illicit positive behavior. Maybe it would. Hmmmmm...

I have been using a very wide smile, eye contact and praise as the liver and tuna. My kid works for these as hard as my dog works for his chicken.

BTW-- Baby Boy is six months old.



britishbandit said:


> I dunno about that, would remind me of the Captain in The Sound of Music. Don't think I'd be too thrilled about seeing someone using a clicker on their human kid.
> 
> I do have friends that have implemented positive re-enforcement and even NILIF with their kids like they do with their dogs, but never seen a clicker trained child before.


Forgive me for revealing this but who is The Captain and what does he do in The Sound of Music?

Does he use a clicker on children?


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Nancy Botwin said:


> Forgive me for revealing this but who is The Captain and what does he do in The Sound of Music?
> 
> Does he use a clicker on children?


Well not a clicker, he uses a whistle.


----------



## Nancy Botwin (Oct 8, 2008)

Does he use it in the same way you use a clicker? When my husband was at the Dolphin training and Research facility they used a whistle for the dolphins.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an aquaintance who used a clicker to train her new born baby to pee and poo on command, and so hardly ever uses nappies. I know that seems hard to believe but its true. She says its really good as the child becomes aware of its own bodily functions much quicker, as oposed to babies who wear modern nappies that keep them so very dry.

It was something like this article about "elimination comunication"


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.tagteach.com/


----------



## Nancy Botwin (Oct 8, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> http://www.tagteach.com/


OMG. I'm not crazy.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I think using positive reinforcement and the like are good for children, but I'm not intirely sure about the clicker. LOL 

However, in the book "Don't Shoot the Dog", it covers implementing positive reinforcement and marking in the human world. I'd give the book a read.


----------

